# Lokaler Mailserver - Eigenes DynDNS oder wie?



## Geordi (19. Januar 2008)

Hallöchen
kleines Problem, 
ich habe lokal einen Mailserver laufen der jetzt die Mails von meiner Domain Filip87.de verarbeiten soll.
Das Problem:
Ich habe zu hause eine Dynamische IP.
Wie muss ich meinen DNS Record für den MX einstellen, damit der meine lokale IP immer wieder aktualisiert? Oder kann ich auf einen DynDNS Account zeigen?

LG
Filip


----------

